

How Roger Ailes Picked Trump, and Fox News’ Audience, Over Megyn Kelly - GeorgeOrr
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2015/08/fox-news-picked-trump-over-megyn-kelly.html

======
dang
Please don't post political horse-race stories to HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

